# E.L James set to publish her new 50 Shades of Grey called "Grey". What do you think?



## denmark423 (Jun 10, 2015)

What do you think to her new book "Grey"? They say it is from the point of view of Grey himself.


----------



## PiP (Jun 10, 2015)

Did you read 50 Shades?


----------



## Gavrushka (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm sure it'll be popular, but it's not in my list of preferred genres, so I'll give it a miss.

I wouldn't mind being a dollar behind E J James; she sure is a successful author.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 10, 2015)

*WOW!* That's interesting


----------



## PiP (Jun 10, 2015)

I never had you pegged as a 50 Shades fan, Blogs! Just goes to show


----------



## MamaStrong (Jun 10, 2015)

Probably not. I think once you got past the hiccups most people have issues with, the story is a good one. Too much sex for me though, but it fans out after the 1st book. But I'm not interested in reading it from another point of view...I've never understood why people do that.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 10, 2015)

I wish I had a fuh-jj so I could maybe jump on the bandwagon, or hobby-horse and get beat by it or dominated or whatever. As I said, I wish I had a... so I could...


----------



## Kyle R (Jun 10, 2015)

denmark423 said:


> What do you think to her new book "Grey"? They say it is from the point of view of Grey himself.



I think it's a brilliant sales move by her agent/publisher. Fans of the series will go bananas over it. :encouragement:


----------

